# RSK Right Start DVD



## GaryJ (Jan 1, 2013)

Anyone use the Jim Van Engen's Right Start Your Retriever DVD with their puppy? Was it worth the price?

Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## joelvet (Jan 9, 2011)

The video is great for showing the progression on marking training. It does not go into much detail on yard work but then again it only covers up to 7 months so only obedience is really covered. It does not cover any hold or force fetch. Has lots of great little tips. I believe it is mostly intended for people who intend to send their dogs to a pro at 6 to 7 months of age.


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

I was very disappointed with the DVD. In my opinion, it is very old school training methods.

The video simply shows a dog on a line chasing bumpers and birds with a handler reeling the dog in. It contained no detailed information concerning teaching a pup any commands. I'm not really sure what they are trying to teach the dog besides how to chase something. If these techniques were used on a dog with extreme prey drive, they could become unmanageable very quickly, ie. creeping, noise, etc.

It would have been nice to see information concerning socializing, crate training, housebreaking, good citizenship, sitting, holding, heeling etc. IMHO that is what should be taught to a 7 week old - 7 month old pup unless you are intending sending your pup to a pro to train your dog.


----------

